# Rotel RSX965 Reciever......help!



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi

I am redoing/updating my existing custom cabinet home theater to a new High Def LCD 55" flat screen.Verizon installed the HD box and connected it to the new TV .So at this time the sound is not connected to the surround system,and just coming from the actual TV

I now want to format/configure it to work with my existing Rotel component system,which about 8yrs old(but everything worked fine on a non HD TV prior to this)

We are getting estimates from diff audio/video techs and one firm said that the existing Rotel RSX965 Surround Sound receiver will NOT be compatible with the new TV and HD Verizon/FIOS boxes? He said there will be audio delay(lip synch issues)

Is there are real problem,or potential solution............or is this guy just jerking me around?As I dont want to spend anymore $$$$ buying new equipment

Thanks so much
Stephen:scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It look like your Rotel has co-ax and optical inputs. Run a co-ax or optical cable directly from your cable box to your AVR and you should be fine.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks AGAIN Eugovector........you have been a ton of help so far!!

Stephen


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

eugovector said:


> It look like your Rotel has co-ax and optical inputs. Run a co-ax or optical cable directly from your cable box to your AVR and you should be fine.


Hi Eugo

I "finally" got a tech to come over and set up the existing system.however it will help a bunch if you could spell out any other steps he needs to do(i dont want to get bambozzzled by him)Your original reply above was obviously a simple one,but I want to make sure he does it RIGHT

Is there anything in particular(or other steps) that he should do to connect the new HD TV to the surround Sound system?

He has also said that he will use the "original Rotel remote" to get it running and program that remote along with the Verzon/FIOS remote to get me going and sound sufficient w/o a huge cost to me

Any other tips/comments are truly appreciated so that I can print this reply and show him

Once again thanks so much
Stephen:sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Where is your tech from? It should be a very simple procedure, like, user manual procedure simple. Just don't let him sell you a cable that costs more than $20 and you'll be fine. Better yet, provide your own cable from monoprice.com


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

The techie is from a small recommended Long Island firm,and he does small jobs like this on the side/weekends.Its been EXTREMELY hard trying get anyone to do this job for some reason:rolleyesno:

I was more concerned about 2 other firms giving me prices that said the Rotel AVR cant be used with the new HD flatpanel w/o voice issues.If hooking it up is as simple a ONE cable.........thats awesome!

I also was concerned about him programming the original Rotel remote to operate the system so I dont have to pay a ton of money for a high end new remote

Any other suggestions welcome:sn:

Thanks again
Stephen


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

He just needs to run a digital cable from your cable box to your AVR, set your AVR to decode to Dolby Digital and not some of the Pseudo-surround modes like "Hall" or "Concert", and show you how to use the system. Make sure you know how to switch between Stereo for music and Surround for Movies/TV if that's your preference.

He should also set the surround distance and levels of your speakers using an SPL meter and tape measure.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

You're the BEST Eugovector!

Thanks again,and I will keep you updated after he does the job next weekend

Stephen:sn:


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

eugovector said:


> He just needs to run a digital cable from your cable box to your AVR, set your AVR to decode to Dolby Digital and not some of the Pseudo-surround modes like "Hall" or "Concert", and show you how to use the system. Make sure you know how to switch between Stereo for music and Surround for Movies/TV if that's your preference.
> 
> He should also set the surround distance and levels of your speakers using an SPL meter and tape measure.



Hi Eugovector.

OK.......so far so good.The tech hooked up the new HD Tv to the existing Rotel Receiver/Surround sound just as you described,and it sounds incredible!

He used the original Rotel remote,but we also have to use the new FIOS/Verizon HD remote to use the guide.info,etc

Is there any way to set-up/program the Rotel remote(or the FIOS remote for that matter) so we only have to use ONE remote for everything?

Once again........THANK YOU!

Stephen:sn:

**** is there any reason the large woofer(approx 12" x 12") at the bottom of the cabinet system is not working at all?It seems the system doesn't have that "TRUE" deep base sound when watching movies as it did with the old rear-projection TV?

The center speaker,right and left speakers and rear R&L speakers work fine.But the woofer has NOTHING coming out of it at high/or low volumes?

Any settings,cable,etc that can be an issue?


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

BUMP..........can anyone else help me?


----------

